# Saltwater



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Even though I'm still a hardcore piranha owner, I was thinking of transforming one of my tanks to saltwater. Now to be honest with you, I dont know jack about it and was hoping that any of you can point me into the right direction in terms of some materials I can read about keeping a saltwater tank. I would like to do some studying before I actually get everything setup. I ultimately want to have predatory fish like sharks, rays, etc. Can those be mixed if so can you give me some names of sharks or rays so I can do a search and look at them? Also, I was thinking of using my 100g for it but would that be too small? Would they be better off in say a 180g? Can I use my existing filtration or is it most ideal to have a wet/dry setup for saltwater?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Best person to ask about this is thePACK. He's on the path to crossing over to SW and would def be the one to find good info about it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bamboo sharks are the most commen, also wobblegongs


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

jeebus, is there a dwarf wobbegong species? All the ones I have seen would be too large for a 100, and probably a 180 too. But wobbegongs are good because they can remain along the bottom and dont need to swim to pass oxygen over their gills. Same goes for the nurse shark too, i think.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

not sure how big they get. thePACK used to have one though


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Bump


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

pack, please tell us about your wobbegong. sounds very interesting.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey guys sorry this post is late,but yes i owned a few different sharks and one was a wobbegong.. (rocky the wobbegong)great shark..awesome feeding.he would literally make goldfish look like they were exploding when he bit into them..







..unfornately i had to sale him because of his size....(luckily i found someone with a tank large enough to house him)..when they are pups(about 8-10 inches) its no problem to house them in a 180,there very cool and calm,not the swimming kind only when looking for food....but you have to remember these sharks get to be 8 to 10 feet.they will not last long in a small tank..so i wouldn't recommand going with a wobbegong unless you have a massive tank or an indoor pond of sort.to have any shark you have to have great filtration... wet/dry is a must with high flow rate and a protein skimmer.sharks are sloppy eaters and dirty defecaters..also remember to hide anything thats metal in your tank.sharks use eletromagnetic(sp?) sense to hunt prey and with any metal in your tank(heaters) will drive the sharks insane..if you want start a shark tank of some kind i would suggest a bamboo shark(even tho they can attain 6 feet)they are the simpliest of shark to take care of and are found very easily in the trade as pups..i have seened these species of shark live in 180-200gallon tanks for life.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> hey guys sorry this post is late,but yes i owned a few different sharks and one was a wobbegong.. (rocky the wobbegong)great shark..awesome feeding.he would literally make goldfish look like they were exploding when he bit into them..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 See.. told ya!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Pack that is great. Mind if I ask how much that wobbegong cost you. I love those sharks.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Wow Pack that is great. Mind if I ask how much that wobbegong cost you. I love those sharks.


i've seened store cost about $125-150..but i've also seened them as much as $300 in some areas..

i got mine for $80..i know a few dealers around my area :smile:


----------

